# New to forum and RVs



## Dan821 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone!
We are new to the forum and retired now and starting to look at full-time RVing. We have decided on and looking for an older used Tiffin Class A motor home. I have read that for full-time living we need a 4 seasons equipped unit. It seems that most of the dealers do not list this feature, so I am wondering how to tell what type of unit we are buying? I would prefer a Diesel but open to suggestions on the pros and cons of Gas verses Diesel  when towing a vehicle.
Also, is there a good resource for used motor homes other than RV Trader?
Thank you for any information. It is very much appreciated as we start this amazing life changing journey!


----------

